
Disney Infinity is over as company pulls out of console games - minimaxir
http://venturebeat.com/2016/05/10/the-disney-infinity-franchise-is-over-as-entertainment-company-pulls-out-of-console-games/
======
chrisgd
Surprised, I thought the marvel characters would be huge in the infinity
universe.

~~~
gumby
That wasn't the issue. From their statement: "...the lack of growth in the
toys-to-life market.."

All they're saying is that for Infinity, they'll get more margin and less risk
by licensing. In-house makes sense when the risk is lower (since that way you
can keep more of the revenue), which was true when TTL were zooming
(Activision is the big gorilla in this space).

